# Harley Davidson Serial 1 Bash/MTN



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

https://jalopnik.com/this-is-a-harley-davidson-1848969988



Once Again HD has taken a swing and missed, big time.



















Full Rigid Dirt Jumper style eBike? It is a good thing they are making a limited quantity, the market for this sort of eMTB is pretty small. You cannot even stick fatbike style tires on it.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Stuff like this from HD, Ducati , Sondors are not for the usual mtb crowd. Ignore and move on

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

REZEN said:


> Stuff like this from HD, Ducati , Sondors are not for the usual mtb crowd. Ignore and move on


I mean, yeah, but who ARE they for? I have a hard time imagining selling enough of them to even pay for the photo shoot


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

The Harley Davidson story arc has been one of the saddest things in American history. Every since the boomer hive mind lost interest a few years ago they have been floundering hard.


----------



## Joshhuber2 (May 2, 2021)

What the.. no, just no!


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Is an oil leak an option?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

life behind bars said:


> Is an oil leak an option?


The bottom of the motor is already leaking, that's why it's black.  

I like HDs by the way, but this thing sucks. The fork looks broken already!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Every bit of the advertisement is cringe worthy. Like you are embarrassed for them.

But an urban putz around eBike, I'm thinking not so bad? That's a low bar, too low maybe. The price is high and HD branding would have to go...


----------



## BALE (Oct 10, 2019)

What’s the difference between a Hoover and a Harley?...
The location of the dirtbag.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

The most surprising thing is that Harley has an e-bike division. Who knew? My guess is....no one.

Also take a look at this down tube/head tube junction. That's either a cold weld or the damn thing is already cracking. Way to make an impression, Harley.


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

If Harley Davidson made an airplane, would you fly on it?


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Good to see the usual gang of anti-ebikers continue to clog the ebike forums on this site. LOL

Now, let's get down to the brass tacks..... @BadgerOne brings up a good point about that weld. $3999.00 is a decent price for a Brose powered ebike. This bike could be perfectly capable out on the trails and I'm reminded that my Specialized FatBoy does not have suspension either. A Kinekt suspension seat post is a better replacement for the stock Suntour post. And who doesn't customize their own bike components as soon as they bring a new bike into the garage?

The biggest downfall is their decision to go single speed on this bike with off road intentions. You are talking a very small niche mtb market to begin with. Make it an e-mtb and that niche gets even smaller. But I see on their page for this bike that stock is low, so hey, good for them, I say!

I do not believe HD/Serial 1 offers the 14 speed Rohloff rear IGH; rather, their upmarket models feature the Enviolo. And you are talking a gear percentage of over 500% for the Rohloff versus 360% for the Enviolo. And that's just not enough for any thoughts on climbing hills or long grades. 

They do all feature the Gates Carbon Drive, which is an outstanding, proven belt drive system.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Good to see the usual gang of anti-ebikers continue to clog the ebike forums on this site. LOL


Pretty sure most of the comments are anti Harley.

I just need to know if some how they will make it run like crap and try to shake itself apart. Do you have to wear a bunch of leather and kind of look like you are into some BSDM stuff? Will there people doing tricycle conversions for these?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I think this ebike’s target audience is a Harley Fan boy with too much money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

93EXCivic said:


> Pretty sure most of the comments are anti Harley.
> 
> I just need to know if some how they will make it run like crap and try to shake itself apart. Do you have to wear a bunch of leather and kind of look like you are into some BSDM stuff? Will there people doing tricycle conversions for these?


I honestly this this is an attempt at a re-brand to attract a more youthful market. The boomer market they relied upon for so long is literally dying off or aging out of motorcycles. When they tried to go with a BETTER platform with the vRod the boomers cried foul and very few were sold and HD dropped the line even though the engine and bike was clearly better in everyway. They tried this approach again with the new Liquid cooled engine and are getting praise and accolades for catching up to the rest of the market. All those angry voices are no longer the ones buying the HD motos so HD does not care about them anymore.... to some extent. Again I think this particular model is a very weird direction to go in, but overall I think starting up an eBike line to help diversify their lineup is a good thing.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

BadgerOne said:


> The most surprising thing is that Harley has an e-bike division. Who knew? My guess is....no one


It has been discussed quite a bit on this site actually:









The motor company making E bikes


Does anyone know when the Harley Davidson E bikes will finally hit showroom floors? I guess they have temporarily quit building motorcycles. I may go check them out when they hit showroom floors.




www.mtbr.com













Harley buys children’s ebike brand


https://www.bicycleretailer.com/industry-news/2019/03/06/harley-davidson-buys-childrens-e-bike-brand-stacyc#.XIDNESSIahA




www.mtbr.com













Harley to sell kids ebikes at dealerships & IDBs


Harley is going to be looking to start selling their kids ebike brand at IBDs and at their Harley Davidson dealerships. This could be pretty cool for getting kids interested in biking at an earlier age and make it easier for the parent who wants to get out and ride with their young child...




www.mtbr.com













Harley plans for ebike


https://electrek.co/2018/07/30/harley-davidson-is-expanding-its-ev-team/




www.mtbr.com


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Good to see the usual gang of anti-ebikers continue to clog the ebike forums on this site. LOL


I love ebikes, but that thing is a hunk of junk that should not be bought by anyone.


----------



## whipnet (Dec 30, 2021)

Reminds me of the Snap-On fat-bike.

*


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

A fully rigid to chatter your teeth just like their motorcycles! So where does this e-bike leak oil from, because that's like a requirement for anything H-D...


----------



## Steel-Onions (Sep 3, 2021)

I bet its noisy, under powered, over priced, and weighs a ton


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

For every 1 cycling enthusiast that buys a eBike, there's probably 100 non-enthusiasts that do. I think the product people nailed this one - it's the perfect type of cruiser you'll see hanging off a 40" RV used for tooling around a campground on vacation. No suspension, single speed with none of the anachronistic stuff from the cycling world like bottle cages, gears or commuter racks. Just get on and pedal. They'll sell 2 to every customer - husband/wife. *It's 100% intentional/thought out. *

Not sure if the marketing lines up though. Got to look aspirational/young but I think they went a little too far. Watch an airBnB commercial and watch a VRBO commercial. I think they left too much AirBnB in.

It confuses cyclists because they are rejecting the cycling world completely - on purpose. The demo (55+, former Harley owners, retired or nearing retirement) doesn't know anything about cycling, doesn't want a bicycle and probably doesn't even like cyclists. It's for stadium tailgating, beach camping, and maybe once around the neighborhood. It's not a fitness product, not a transportation product, not a hobby product, it's a leisure product.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

office said:


> For every 1 cycling enthusiast that buys a eBike, there's probably 100 non-enthusiasts that do. I think the product people nailed this one - it's the perfect type of cruiser you'll see hanging off a 40" RV used for tooling around a campground on vacation. No suspension, single speed with none of the anachronistic stuff from the cycling world like bottle cages, gears or commuter racks. Just get on and pedal. They'll sell 2 to every customer - husband/wife. *It's 100% intentional/thought out. *
> 
> Not sure if the marketing lines up though. Got to look aspirational/young but I think they went a little too far. Watch an airBnB commercial and watch a VRBO commercial. I think they left too much AirBnB in.
> 
> It confuses cyclists because they are rejecting the cycling world completely - on purpose. The demo (55+, former Harley owners, retired or nearing retirement) doesn't know anything about cycling, doesn't want a bicycle and probably doesn't even like cyclists. It's for stadium tailgating, beach camping, and maybe once around the neighborhood. It's not a fitness product, not a transportation product, not a hobby product, it's a leisure product.


LOL...it will be strapped on for one trip, ridden once, then left alone to rot in a pile of junk, destined
for the recycler. all these 'non bike company branded bikes' are dogs**t, always have been, and all
end up forgotten quite fast. only some oddball collector will want it 15 years later...and then only maybe

regular 'off brand' bikes get this abandonment, ebike will be worse, 'cuz once the controls and electrics need any
maintenance, (can you imagine this thing in...rain?) it won't get done, making it just some heavy junk to get rid of
and no one will want

waste of time, energy and resources to be honest.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

office said:


> you'll see hanging off a 40" RV used for tooling around a campground on vacation.


40 inch RV… now where can I get one of those?


----------



## BALE (Oct 10, 2019)

RBoardman said:


> 40 inch RV… now where can I get one of those?


----------



## BALE (Oct 10, 2019)

And don’t forget this:


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

office said:


> For every 1 cycling enthusiast that buys a eBike, there's probably 100 non-enthusiasts that do. I think the product people nailed this one - it's the perfect type of cruiser you'll see hanging off a 40" RV used for tooling around a campground on vacation. No suspension, single speed with none of the anachronistic stuff from the cycling world like bottle cages, gears or commuter racks. Just get on and pedal. They'll sell 2 to every customer - husband/wife. *It's 100% intentional/thought out. *
> 
> Not sure if the marketing lines up though. Got to look aspirational/young but I think they went a little too far. Watch an airBnB commercial and watch a VRBO commercial. I think they left too much AirBnB in.
> 
> It confuses cyclists because they are rejecting the cycling world completely - on purpose. The demo (55+, former Harley owners, retired or nearing retirement) doesn't know anything about cycling, doesn't want a bicycle and probably doesn't even like cyclists. It's for stadium tailgating, beach camping, and maybe once around the neighborhood. It's not a fitness product, not a transportation product, not a hobby product, it's a leisure product.


Couldn't have said it better myself.

That said... the absence of multi-gearing and suspension makes me wonder if this product could have been better optimized (cost, obviously) with a rear hub drive... which would also allow them to offer it as a Class II product.

Of course, the reality is that HD is just offering a spec variant built from their existing mid-drive platform.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Made in Taiwan by Giant, an excellent company IMO, superb Brose motor with 90 Nm of torque which is more than adequate and the best styling I've seen in an e-bike (but, obviously, this is subjective); if an individual requires suspension, look elsewhere.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

KTM know how to do it properly. And successfully









KTM Bikes


Made in Austria. Made for you.




www.ktm-bikes.at


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

office said:


> For every 1 cycling enthusiast that buys a eBike, there's probably 100 non-enthusiasts that do. I think the product people nailed this one - it's the perfect type of cruiser you'll see hanging off a 40" RV used for tooling around a campground on vacation. No suspension, single speed with none of the anachronistic stuff from the cycling world like bottle cages, gears or commuter racks. Just get on and pedal. They'll sell 2 to every customer - husband/wife. *It's 100% intentional/thought out. *
> 
> Not sure if the marketing lines up though. Got to look aspirational/young but I think they went a little too far. Watch an airBnB commercial and watch a VRBO commercial. I think they left too much AirBnB in.
> 
> It confuses cyclists because they are rejecting the cycling world completely - on purpose. The demo (55+, former Harley owners, retired or nearing retirement) doesn't know anything about cycling, doesn't want a bicycle and probably doesn't even like cyclists. It's for stadium tailgating, beach camping, and maybe once around the neighborhood. It's not a fitness product, not a transportation product, not a hobby product, it's a leisure product.


LMFAO perfect for boomers to yeet themselves off a beach boardwalk or into a crowd of pedestrians!


----------

